# Hello Hello!



## Darsenpai (Oct 1, 2018)

Hello! I'm Darsenpai =) 

Most of my friends just call me Dar and the Senpai bit.... Well I'm the oldest in my group of friends so they like to tease me XD I use to love writing when I was a teenager but I stopped for a while once I graduated High School. Figured its been a few years so why not get back into it! I love making stories based off Songs or Photos, it's really fun to come up with a story based on them. I also do a bit of Poetry so I might share some of that too!

Looking forward to sharing my stories and poems with you all!


----------



## Darren White (Oct 2, 2018)

Hello Dar, welcome to Writingforums, I am a fellow poet


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 2, 2018)

Howdy, Dar.

Glad to see ya. Especially since my own post here had been hanging at the top like something was broken. :-|

Welcome to the forums.


G.D.


----------



## Darsenpai (Oct 2, 2018)

Haha that is great to hear Darron White! I reccently started writing it again, I use to love it ^_^

Also thanks for the welcome Guard Dog =) Glad I could help fix the "Lingering Post" issue =P


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 3, 2018)

Hello and welcome guys,

While I dabble in poetry when the mood takes me, I mostly hang around the prose boards. Do you have a favourite genre to write or read Dar?


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 3, 2018)

Dear Dar,
I also write poetry. At WF there are a few layers of 
poetry options to discover. If you are relatively new to
poetry, we offer Poetry Hill. It’s one on one advice with
the intent of exploring and developing a new poets style
and direction and is not open for critique by the general
membership. 
Please read the Rules as there’s a lot of good stuff in a
short read like, the required thirty posts before 
submitting your own work. However, there’s a loophole.
If you become a Friend of WF for $3, you can bypass the
thirty post rule....either way, welcome and we’re happy
you’re here.


----------



## Darsenpai (Oct 3, 2018)

I've been writing poetry since I was about 12 years old =) I'm currently 25 so not very new to it XD Though I did take a break I never really lost my ability to think of poems since I always write my emotions, thoughts and life events =3

Also I am thinking of doing the $3 think but the bypass would just be a bonus since I do like the idea of being able to support the site =)

As for a Genre I like to write/read I'd have to say I like writing more Emotionally Broken or Emotionally Raw Poems, though I do enjoy reading Romance Poetry =D

Edit: Oh yay! I hadn't gotten the Sub to support you guys yet because I was waiting for my paycheck, but my roommate paid me back for his Bus Pass =P I can do it a week early


----------



## H.Brown (Oct 4, 2018)

Firstly dar thank you for supporting wf and become a fowf, take some time to have a look at the new forums that will have been opened up for you. I look forward to reading some of your stuff. I hope you enjoy all that we has to offer.


----------



## Guard Dog (Oct 4, 2018)

Darsenpai said:


> Also thanks for the welcome Guard Dog =) Glad I could help fix the "Lingering Post" issue =P



Ah, I was just beginning to think they'd chained me up at the door, to keep the rabble out... :lol:




G.D.


----------



## TuesdayEve (Oct 4, 2018)

Also, check out the poetry & literature challenges.
They’re fun.


----------



## Darsenpai (Oct 9, 2018)

I might go for those =) I have been looking at the Challenges, though I'm not sure if I'd be good enough since I tend to write what I feel and am not very good at doing Scripted Topics =3 I have made a post in the Poetry Forum though.. Had a bit of a rough day, shadows from my past turning up in thr back of my head so I wrote out my thoughts XD 

I say "Poetry 101 is to write what you feel and not fake the emotion behind your words. It's not yours if you don't put your emotions behind it. Make them FEEL it like you feel it."


----------

